# Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser



## janleo (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin ein gestehender Messernarr. Wann immer ich durch ein Kaufhaus gehe schaue ich nach den teuren, scharfen Stählen. Zuhause benutze ich gerne Kasumi-Messer und würde es von dieser Marke ein richtiges Filetiermesser geben, dann würde ich es bestimmt besitzen. Nichts ist so scharf wie diese Messer!
Leider gibt es von Kasumi nur ein Filetiermesser für den Hausgebrauch ... aber nicht um einen Fisch zu filetieren.

Als Felitiertmesser besitze ich ein Martiini und ein Gerber. Die gewohnte Qualität aus Finnland von Martiini ist ja bekannt, aber ich finde, dass dieses Messer schnell stumpf wird.

Was habt ihr für messer und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


Patri Heil
JanLeo°


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hi Janleo

Ich habe ein Rappala Filetiermesser für Heilbutt und co. und ein Krups Elektromesser für alle anderen Fische.

Bevorzuge die Elektromethode


----------



## Crazyegg (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*



> Leider gibt es von Kasumi nur ein Filetiermesser für den Hausgebrauch ... aber nicht um einen Fisch zu filetieren.



du meinst also ein Messer mit Lederscheide für unterwegs oder?
Weil mit den norm. Sashimi Messern kann man auch seine
Fische Filetieren 

Habe 08/15 - Japanische Messer aus der Economy-class 
sind bei fachgerechter behandlung genau so scharf wie die
Kasumi  (wie lang ist ein anderes Thema  )

benutze zum Filetieren vor Ort (nicht Zuhause) mein Klappmesser.
dauert zwar länger, aber geht genau so gut 

Werd mir dieses Jahr noch ein Sashimi selbst zusammenbauen
und fertig schleifen  das wird dann für Zuhaus benutzt


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Ich hab für den Hausgebrauch Hayashi-Messer und am Wasser benutze ich das größte Klappfiletiermesser von Opinel. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wenig sinnvoll, ein sehr teures Filetiermesser mit zum Wasser zu nehmen, weil es dort nur Schaden nimmt. Das Opinel kostet ca. 18 Euro und wird wenn man es mit den richtigen Steinen (Japanische Synthetiksteine mit 10000er Körnung) schleift beinahe so scharf wie ein Hocho.


----------



## NOK Angler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

hi , ich benutze auch Martini Messer. Habe mir aber von einem Schlachtermeister den orig. Schliff rausschleifen lassen und es so schleifen lassen wie er es benutzen würde. Ist so scharf geworden das man Haare damit spalten kann. Nachteil ist leider die Nachhaltigkeit der Schärfe , so geschliffene Messer werde eben schnell stumpf. Aber so hat der der Schlachter auch was davon , denn ich bring Ihm als Gegenleistung immer schönen Fisch mit wenn ich zum Nachschärfen komme.


----------



## friggler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Ich habe so einige...kommt bei mir immer auf das wofür und wo an...es gibt ja auch verschiedene Techniken.

Ich habe mehrere Martiini. Die benutze Ich nur wenn "sauberes" filetieren möglich ist.
Stumpf werden die eigentlich nie wenn man damit nicht versucht die Hauptgräten oder die Wirbelsäule zu schneiden, oder gar versucht die nachzuschärfen.

Für Grätenschnitte habe Ich ein schönes 440c von Herbertz oder ein Mora/Ericson.

Die Ron Thomson, Rappala, Balzer usw. nehme Ich nur noch am Strand zum Ausnehmen oder vorfiletieren. Für sauberes arbeiten sind mir die zu minderwertig.

Zuhause ist mittlerweile das WMF 9527 (20cm 1.4116x45CrMoV15) mein absolutes Lieblingsmesser zum filetieren.
Ein sehr gutes hat die Firma Dick, da kenne Ich aber leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung. Ist aber auch aus dem Profikoch Bereich (nach HACCP) und liegt bei 70€.
Diese Messer sind im Gegensatz zu den Martiini zum nachschärfen geeignet und rasierklingenscharf.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## janleo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hallo Jungs,

jaaaa ihr habt ja recht, die Kasumimesser gehören auf einen Teakholzblock am heimischen Herd 
(Ich habe mir übrigens den Schleifstein von Kasumi gekauft und mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich dafür 150 Euro bezahlen musste ... aber er ist der einzige der eine 8000 Körnung hat.)
woooow ich sehe gerade, dass es jetzt auch Schleifsteine mit 10.000 Körnung gibt! 

Kasumi und Co sind nicht unbedingt eine Schärfefrage, es ist mehr die Schönheit und der Gedanke, eine Messer aus 32 Lagen Stahl zu besitzen, dass mit vielen Anteilen Handarbeit gefertigt wurde. Sicher ist es auch die Verkörperung Japanischer Kultur, die dann schön trapiert auf deinem Messerblock liegt. 
Vielleicht ist es peinlich sowas zu sagen, aber ich bin Stolz auf meine Kasumi-Messer :l 

Ich kann übrigens das HAIKU Kochmesser Nakiri wärmstens empfehlen. Die gab es bei Karstadt für 20,00 euro statt 40,00 euro. Die sind sauscharf und bleiben es eine ganze Zeit. Das Messer ist sehr Dünn und sehr leicht. Das hohe Messerblatt kann hervorragend an den Knöchelspitzen führen. Ein hervoragendes Genüsemesser, z.B. zum Würfeln.

Bevor ich wieder zum Thema zurückkomme, möchte ich euch noch vom meinem größten Schwarm erzählen:
"Messer von der Schmiede Yoshisada":l 

... schaut euch bitte mal dieses Messer an:
http://www.tradeparadise.de/images/product_images/popup_images/574_0.jpg


Nun aber genug geträumt und geschwärmt 


Ich finde filetieren ist eine Kunst, dass führen des Messers ... dass schneiden schöner filets. Das hat auch was mit Respekt geüber dem getöteten Tier zu tun ... also es möglichst gut zu nutzen und nicht die hälfte des Filets dem Möwen zu hinterlassen. Darum sind meiner Meinung nach schärfe Filetiermesser absolut notwendig.

Lieben Gruss
JanLeo°


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Für die heimische Küche habe ich ein Filetiermesser von Zwilling ****. Mit den **** Messern von Zwilling habe ich eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dieses Messer hat aber eine recht weiche Klinge. Dies ist ein Nachteil, wenn man, wie ich aus Faulheit auch die Mittelgräte mit dem Filetiermesser auslöst. Inzwischen verwende ich daher das Martinii. Das Messer von Martinii ist da doch deutlich robuster. Dies erkauft man sich dann aber notgedrungen damit, dass es etwas schneller Stumpf wird. M. E. geht es aber, wenn man das Martinii vor jedem Einsatz über den Stahl zieht und es ein- bis zweimal im Jahr mit einem Arkansasstein und Schleiföl schärft.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> hi , ich benutze auch Martini Messer. Habe mir aber von einem Schlachtermeister den orig. Schliff rausschleifen lassen und es so schleifen lassen wie er es benutzen würde. Ist so scharf geworden das man Haare damit spalten kann. Nachteil ist leider die Nachhaltigkeit der Schärfe , so geschliffene Messer werde eben schnell stumpf. Aber so hat der der Schlachter auch was davon , denn ich bring Ihm als Gegenleistung immer schönen Fisch mit wenn ich zum Nachschärfen komme.


 
Jau, ist die günstigste Variante.

Hab ich auch so und bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Franky D (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hab ein teflonbeschichtetes Martinimesser und eine ultrascharfe Klinge aus Solingen.


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

also zuhause verwende ich die haiku chroma serie. zum filetieren aufm kudder/strand/kleinboot verwende ich ein martiniimesser. wird zwar bei meiner bedienung recht schnell stumpf, aber mit nem vernünftigen schleifstein oder stahl bekommt man nen recht sauberen schnitt hin!


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

@janleo 
ich hatte mich geirrt, besitze ebenfalls einen Stein mit "nur" 8000er Körnung. Allerdings gibts den bei Dick schon für 45 Euro.


----------



## Baddy89 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Haben ein Elektromesser, mit dem eigentlich der Braten und Ähnliches geschnitten wird ... funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Tüdel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Benutze zu Hause (bzw. da wo ich mich so fühlen kann) ein Messer, das von einem mallorcinischen (nennt man das so |kopfkrat ?) Messerschmied gefertigt wurde. der Griff ist nicht ausufernd schön gearbeitet, sondern zweckmäßig aus Bakelit mit Edelstahl Nieten.
Die Klinge ist butterweich und rasiermesserscharf. Das Arbeiten mit möglichst weicher Klinge liegt mir sehr gut.

Die japanischen Werkzeuge verwende ich eher für den Umgang mit Fleisch ud Gemüse.

Gruß Tüdel

P.S.: Ich filetiere nie am Wasser oder an Bord, sondern immer da wo ich genug Platz und Ruhe habe, den Fisch sauber zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Man sollte doch unterscheiden zwischen einem Harakiri Messer für Puristen (ist schon geil was es da alles gibt für viel Geld)
und dem Filetiermesser für den Kutter oder das Boot!
Das kann mal über Bord gehen und muß auch mal zum Schnurscheiden herhalten!
Ich benutze ein noname was immer wieder geschärft seine Dienste tut, habe aber auch ein Martini.
Letztes Jahr habe ich auf Empfehlung im Board ein Dick Messer (Fleischerbedarf) gekauft und bin begeistert von der Handhabung!http://www.dick.de/pages_de/home/mainframe_home.htm
Bekomms nicht geregelt mit der BildeinstellunG (biite dem Link folgen und dann Fleischermesser/Filiermesser Artikelnummer:82417181)
Die breite Spitze verhindert Verletzungen auf einem schaukelnden Kahn und gleitet prima auf der Mittelgräte!#6 
Habe einiges mit filetiert und bin begeistert von der nachhaltigen
Schärfe zu diesem Preis!
Aber Messerfrage ist auch Glaubenskrieg!!!|supergri |supergri 

Wünsche weiterhin viel Fisch zum Filetieren, egal mit welchem Messer!|rolleyes 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## janleo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

hallo tom,

bring doch mal einen link von deinem messer aus den tisch, ist doch sicher interessant mal zu sehen wie die messer aussehen.

na klar, sind teure messer spielerei, aber halt eine schöne und traditionsreiche 
bei den japanern hat das messer und und schwert herstellen eine sehr lange tradition, mit dem kauf hält man diese tradition am leben!

wer einmal mit einem guten japanischen kochmesser gearbeiten hat, wird es niiiiiiiieeeee wieder hergeben. besonders wenn man professionelle schnitte macht oder handwerklich mit dem messer arbeietet .... also schnell schnittfolgen z.b. beim würfeln oder stückeln, dann sind diese messer einfach ausser konkurenz bei der schärfe.

aber das ist sicher auch eine glaubensfrage.


gruss janleo°


----------



## Seemannsgarn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hänge mal ein Bildchen von meinen Messern an das fertige ist für die Mittelgräten wenn ich die mal duchtrennen muß und die Andere Klinge wird zum Filetiermesser hergenommen.
Die Klinge habe ich selber hergestellt und hat eine Laänge von 29 cm. 
Habe noch etliche marttiini Messer aber leider haben die nur 23 cm Klingenlänge das war mir für Lachsfiletieren etwas zu kurz.:q
Da habe ich mir kurzerhand ein größeres besorgt.
Hoffe das klappt mit den Bildern.|kopfkrat


----------



## hotte50 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hi,

ich benutze ein Victorinox Fibrox Flexible mit einer 21cm langen Klinge. Dieses Messer ist wirklich sehr Flexibel, Schnitthaltig und leicht mit dem richtigen Werkzeug nachzuschärfen. Hierfür verwende ich einen Keramischen Stein. Dieses Messer stammt aus dem Fleischer-Großhandel, ist speziell für Fisch gedacht und kostet 10,95 €  #6

Mehr braucht man nicht ! (außer man ist Messer-Fetischist )


----------



## IngoS (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Ich habe das teflonbeschichtete Martiini mit 15cm Klinge. Wenn es klappt
werde ich mir auf dem Weg zum Nordkapp, in Finnland, noch eins mit 19cm
Klinge kaufen. Zusätzlich habe ich mir jetzt noch ein langes Lachsmesser zum Häuten zugelegt.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Gute Anschaffung das Lachsmesser benutze das auch schon seit 10 Jahren zum Hautabziehen


----------



## BennyO (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Ich nehme immer die Messer vom Schlachthof. Sind meiner Meinung nach die Besten. Kosten auch nur knapp 10 Euro. Sind wirklich Topp. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Wulli (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Moin,

ich bin ja auch ein echter Messer-Fetischist! 
Neben den Martiini Messern mit Holzgriff in verschiedenen Klingenlängen, liegen noch ein paar Messer von Buck, Swibo und zwei Handgearbeitete Stücke in meiner Schublade. Für jede Gelegenheit eines.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Martiini Filiermesser mit schwarzem Kunststoff-Griff gekauft. Das Messer begann direkt an der Verbindung zwischen Griff und Klinge zu rosten und kurz darauf brach die Klinge ab. Der Händler tauschte um. Das Nachfolgemesser begann ebenfalls zu rosten. Auch dieses gab ich zurück und holte mir wieder eines mit Holzgriff. Das rostet nicht und schneidet, wie die anderen Martiini Messer sehr gut. 
Ist das auch schon mal jemandem mit Martiini passiert?

Zum Schärfen benutze ich ausschliessich ein Stahl von Buck.

Nur die handgearbeiteten Messer haben ihren  eigenen Schleifstein....

Wulli


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hallo Wulli!
Diesen Rostansatz am Griffende habe ich auch an meinem Martini mit schwarzem Griff festgestellt, bis jetzt aber nichts passiert.
Habe das Messer vor ca. 6 Jahren bei Torben Hansen auf Langeland gekauft!
Das "primitive" DICK Filiermesser liegt mir bei weitem mehr und ist pflegeleichter q aber halt nix für Fetischisten)



Gruß
Tom


----------



## caruso (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Ich habe mir diesen Trööt mit Intersse reingezogen.

Da möchte ich Euch diese Seite nicht vor enthalten. Bestimmt kennt der eine oder andere sie, nur kam noch kein Hinweis.
Und da geht`s nicht nur um Messer.

http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/messer.htm

Gruß caruso


----------



## xonnel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hallo !

Ich habe auch so ein Martiini mit Kunststoffgriff und schwarzer Lederscheide. 
Dummerweise ist das bei weitem nicht mehr so scharf wie beim Kauf. Ich habe mir zwar vor langer Zeit mal dieses Lansky Schärferset gekauft, aber damit wird das Messer kaum oder gar nicht schärfer. Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu dusselig dafür. Gibts noch andere Methoden zum Schärfen, die einfacher im Gebrauch sind ?


----------



## janleo (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

hallo xonnel,

schleifen ist ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.
am besten ist noch das abziehen zu hause ... einfach einen ol- oder wasserstein kaufen. je nachdem wie starke "kinken" (kleine dellen) in der schneide sind, vor und nachschleifen.

die meisten messer werden zwischen 15 und 20% geschliffen. dazu nimmst du das messer legst es platt auf die seite und winkelst es dann leicht an. die schneide zeigt vom körper weg, dann ziehst du das messer von hinten (griff) nach vorne (spitze) und bewegst gleichzeitig das messer horrizontal dabei von vorn in richtung körper über den schleifstein.

das messer ist dann sehr scharf, wenn du durch leichtes schaben auf dem haarrücken, ein paar haare auf der schneide liegen.

das musst du ein paar mal üben oder auch ein paar stunden, aber dadurch bekommt dein messer eine absolute schärfe. je nach stahl hält länger oder kürzer.

an bord kannst du auf die gleiche weise dein messer auf einem wetzstahl stärfen. dazu die spitze des wetzstahls auflegen und dann wieder in körperichtung die schiede über den wtzstahl ziehen.

lieben gruss
dein janleo°


----------



## xonnel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Naja, das Lansky Set macht ja im Prinzip genau das, was Du beschreibst.
Evtl. bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig, länger als 10min habe ich so ein Messer nie bearbeitet. 

Was für einen Wasserstein sollte man denn für ein Filetiermesser nehmen ?


----------



## caruso (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

@xonnel

Guck Dir doch mal den Link an. Da steht so einiges zu Schleifsteinen und zum Schärfen.

caruso


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Hier hab ich einen interessanten Link für Messerschärfen und was man bei Messern wissen sollte gefunden:
http://www.leonhardullrich.de/


----------



## janleo (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

ein klasse link peter,

habe ich mir gleich ausgedruck, man lern t ja nie aus 

gruss janleo°


----------



## elch6 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Also als reine Gebrauchsmesser auf dem Boot benutze ich auch das o.beschriebene Messer von Dick und das Mammut Angler. Der Vorteil, sie tun es und sind billig. Aber der Mensch will ja auch eswas schönes. Also schaffte ich mir vor 8 bzw. 4 Jahren Zwei Messer von Maritiini an und war entäuscht. Der Fingerschutz des Messers mit Holzgriff ist einfach zu wenig ausgearbeitet. Besser beim Messer mit Kunststoffgriff aber es rostet am Ansatz zum Heft. Weil ich vor zwei Jahren in Norwegen das Jagt und Gebrauchsmesser Fjellkniven von Helle gekauft habe und damit bezüglich Schärfe und auch allem anderen sehr zufrieden bin werde ich mir dieses Jahr in der Messerschmiede das Steinbit einmal genauer anschauen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## IngoS (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*



xonnel schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich habe auch so ein Martiini mit Kunststoffgriff und schwarzer Lederscheide.
> Dummerweise ist das bei weitem nicht mehr so scharf wie beim Kauf. Ich habe mir zwar vor langer Zeit mal dieses Lansky Schärferset gekauft, aber damit wird das Messer kaum oder gar nicht schärfer. Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu dusselig dafür. Gibts noch andere Methoden zum Schärfen, die einfacher im Gebrauch sind ?


 
Ich habe mir einen guten Abzieher zugelegt und wenn das Messer damit nicht mehr scharf wird, lasse ich es vom Fachmann machen (kostet 3,-€).
Schleifsteine oder irgendwelche Schärfer sind sicher teurer und wenn man
keine Ahnung hat, kann man das Messer auch noch ruinieren.


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

hallo ingo,

du hast recht, man brauch gefühl und geschick um mit einem wasserstein ein messer zu schleifen.

aber mit ein wenig übung und ausdauer kann das eigentlich jeder lernen, wenn er denn will!

gruss janleo°


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

@ All

Zum Thema Rost : nehmt ein Keramikmesser,nie mehr Probs 

In der japanischen Messerfertigung wird man nie ein
langes,biegsames Messer finden so wie sie hierzulande
als Filitiermesser angeboten werden.

Es ist halt alles eine Frage der Technik.

Nur mal so am Rande :

Um aus einem frischen Thunfisch ( Big Eye Thun) ein Stück Fischfilet rauszuschneiden und es später dekorativ auf einem Teller ( in hauchdünne Scheiben geschnitten ) anzurichten
bedarf es zwischen 6-8 verschieden Messern.


Berufsfischer hierzulande benutzen auch meist nur ein Messer
und das wars dann auch.

Wollt ich auch mal gesagt haben......


Der  STF


----------



## TR22 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure schärfsten und besten Filetiermesser*

Also ich habe mir auch das Lansky Set besorgt. Das mit den 3 Schleifsteinen. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Man muß allerdings es viel Gedult haben und es ganz genau so machen wie es in der Beschreibung beschrieben ist, dann werden meine Messer wieder sehr scharf.

Ich denke auch das es nicht nur auf das Messer ankommt sondern auch darauf wie man es wieder scharf bekommt denn irgendwann wird schließlich jedes Messer wieder stumpf. Bei den richtig Guten dauert es halt nur länger bzw. ewig.

Gruß Timo


----------

